# Resthaven



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

When I used to live in Ohio I would fish at Resthaven thru the ice. Has anyone done that this year as of yet? This year meaning this December. Tip-ups with golden shiners dangled always used to work for me. I would love to read any stories from there. Please help me dream about the good old days at Resthaven. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Where is Resthaven, what species did you catch. Tell me this and I may be able to come up with a story or two after I try the place out.


----------



## wildbill (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey..That is a good place to fish..You have to be careful!! I knew a couple of guys that fished there, Very easy to fall in!!


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

It sounds like either an old folks home, a cemetery, or a loony bin.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I have fished Resthaven many times, but never fished for the pike. Its good place to take a child fishing, my son and daughter grew up fishing the ponds at Resthaven. However that was 30 years ago.

Last winter was fishing Sandusky Bay, after drilling 26 holes and spending ¾ of a day catching three perch it was time to give the haven a try, ended up with five gills and half a dozen crappies.

I my give Resthaven a little more of my time, up until last year it had been maybe twenty or twenty-five years since I fished the haven. And hey, you never know Mike. My have a pike story for you in the next few weeks.


http://find.ohio.gov/search?q=Resth...ov&proxystylesheet=ohio_gov&output=xml_no_dtd


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Resthaven is in Castalia, Ohio. A little SW of Sandusky. On route 269. If you try it out, I have had the best luck in pond #10. I have caught, crappie, gill, LM bass, catfish, and an occasional pike thru the ice. The man used to come around alot, so be prepared. Best of luck if you try Resthaven out. Please keep us all posted. And to all who enter this site, HAVE A GREAT NEW YEAR, be careful & HAPPY ANGLING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choppywaters (Dec 16, 2004)

resthaven is awesome.. i used to live near it and fished it frequently when i got tired of walleye fishing.....or is that possible? 
LOL


----------

